# whats your weapon of choice



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

what gun and calibre and optics do you shoot. What do you shoot with it

Tikka M55 .243 win 55gr silver tips for coyotes.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Remington R-15 VTR .223 shooting 50gr v-max. Scope is a Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14x40

Thompson Center Icon Precision Hunter also .223 and shooting 50gr v-max. Scope is also a Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14x40


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

DPMS lower with custom trigger
Model 1 upper 16" bull barrel .223
Tasco Varmint 2.5-10


















New England Firearms Pardner Tactical/Turkey pump 12 gauge
Favorite Ammo Federal 3 inch #4 buck


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

Live/hunt in special reg area so 22mag rimfire for fox 50 flintlock for deer


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I hunt with a Savage Model-25LV Heavy barrel .223 caliber Center point 4-16x40mm scope with the red and green LED optics
I shoot 55GR Federal FMJ


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

For yotes i use my Rem 700 bull barrel 22-250 mat black with a hair trigger and sporting a Bausch &Lomb Elite 4000 6x24x40 with a fine cross hair. Its a tak driver 3/8 group @200 yards with 55gr v-max rounds.


----------



## gonzmg (Feb 12, 2010)

Savage model 10 predator hunter .223 with cabelas 6.5x22x44 55 grain V-Max ballistic tips.
Mike


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

i like the oldies but goodies remington 700 bdl in 243win 100gr softpoints, leupold 6x does the job nicely


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Benelli m2 12 gauge with 3" number 4's. 
TC .204


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Savage Model 10 Predator in 22-250 with a eXplore optic 4X16X50 with Target Dot Reticle. The target dot is so small that it makes a coyote look like a German Shepard at 300 Yrds. I use Berger 62 gr. VLD HP.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Stink finger,
just where in the ---- is Sin City.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

Cur Dog said:


> Stink finger,
> just where in the ---- is Sin City.


Las Vegas NV


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

Remington model 700 VTR .223 with a weaver classic v series 6-24 x.


----------



## BarelyTame (Feb 16, 2010)

I own a Thompson Center Encore, 223 with a Nikon Buckmasters 4.5 to 14. I haven't worked up a load yet and am new to all of this, so I'm listening very carfully!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I always carry way more gun than I need. The most important is carry none that are larger that you can shoot good, accurate shots will beat out bigger gun that you are afraid to shoot. The other part of the equation is get plenty of practice in the off season as well as the hunting season. Follow what the loading manuals say for bullet weight, length powder charge size and primers.


----------



## bjp (Feb 24, 2010)

depends on what im hunting and what i feel like.
small game= ar
larger game= muzzle loader 54 cal, 308 rem 700, bow
then there are birds=12ga


----------



## nrar15 (Feb 24, 2010)

For hunting Savage in 6.5x55 Shilen barrel B&C Duramax stock EGW base Warne rings Bushnell 3200 scope and three screw trigger set at 3lb.
Bob


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

For deer sized or larger I have a Tikka 270wsm. It is really a good shooter and sure puts down everthing that i shoot with it. shot two pigs at new years with it. I also have have a sako 75 in .243. shoots great for smaller stuff. looking into a tikka t3lite in 204.

MG


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

Rem XR-100 22-250 topped with Burris Fulfield II tactical 6.5-20x50 Coyotes
Bushmaster Predator AR-15 223 topped with Nikon buckmasters 4.5-14x40 Coyotes
Olympic Arms AR in 243 WSSM topped with Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 Coyotes and antelope/deer
Rem 700 SPS 300 RUM topped with Huskemaw Long range system 5-20x50 What ever I want!


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

I use a custom .25-.284 built on a Belgian mauser action, 26 inch heavy Douglas barrel and a 4-12x50 King Optics scope.


----------



## dude_clutch (Mar 2, 2010)

Rossi break action in .243win w/3-12x40 simmons optics. 
55gr nosler ballistics pushed by IMR 4320 for long range groundhogs, Speer 100gr btsp's in front of H414 for yotes.
Mostly Federal brass (because it's free).
CCI primers for evrything.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It''s funny that I answered the way I did. When I hear "weapon", I think personal defense. Not a hunting rifle. I'm not a big fan of calling our hunting guns "weapons". It just sends the wrong message.

With that being said, I do own a few weapons. My carry, a .45 Kimber Ultra CDP II.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

M-60--Watch the fur fly


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Feb 24, 2010)

Pair of Remmies, 700VSF 22-250 and 700 Sendaro 25-06 Both wearin Bushnell Elites


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

6mmBR, 17 hmr, 223, or 30.06 depending on animal to be harvested
6.5X.284 CZmauser action douglas 26in air guage barrel below 6-24 sightron scope for paper and a few groundhogs that are a bit far away


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG (Mar 7, 2010)

DPMS AR-15 in .223 with 16" bull barrell and Nikon coyote special 4.5 - 14
Remington 700 in .243 with 8-32-50

Just depends on what mood I am in


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For varmints and coyotes I just can't settle on one, i have a Ruger M77MKII in .243 and a Ruger #1 K varmint barrel , both are topped with leupolds. For Elk I have a 300mag that works pretty good.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Claymore MIne tie trip wire to bait,, outstanding pattern dispersal ...ONLY JOKING... AR,12ga/20ga with #4 or #3 buckshot,25-06 and 22LR( close only)


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr Mike, I seen a little claymore action myself.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I hunt with a savage 223 with a simmons 3x9x40 ammo is black hills 52 grain hollow point


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

.243 Winchester loaded with 62 grain Barnes Varnimt Grenades clears the field of Prairie Rats through Coyotes. Upping the ante' to Wolves and Cougars requires 100 grain moxy, like 100 grain Speer Grand Slam and Nosler Partition fare. These are NOT minimal fare, but master blasters. Feral Hogs seem to not like being hit with .243 caliber 105 grain Speer Spitzer soft-points, because they tend to die. A .243 Winchester case harbors more powder capacity than deemed necessary regarding mere 100 grain projectiles, but produce wowzer-power downrange! The powder type and grainage seem imperative to maximum carnage afield. Proper handloading solves any apprehension in thinking a .243 Winchester isn't absolutely perfect for the application at hand. Such powders as Alliant RL-15, Hodgdon H4350, Alliant RL-22 cover a wide field potent .243 caliber application. I use a Remington Model 700 CDL .243 Winnie Pooh topped with a Leupold 3-9x40mm for 300 yard shooting. Cliffy, want to know more?


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rem. 700 22-250 with a Leupold vari-XIII 6.5x20 adjustable objective. Rem. 870 rifle sights camo and turkey choke. All shoot well if I could just get on one!


----------



## GoneHuntin (Mar 18, 2010)

Thompson Center Encore in 204 Ruger, Topped with a BSA Panther 6x20. Deadly on coyotes and chucks.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

For predators and such, rem 700 sps in .223 with a bushnell elite 6-24 and a rem 870 12ga with an extra full choke. For larger game rem 700 sps tactical in .308 with a leopold 3-9 vx3. Elk and larger Ruger 77 MkII in .338wm with a nikon 3-9. For personal and home protection an HK 45c, Ruger LCP, Ruger sr 556 and a Baretta CX4 storm in .45 acp and of course the rem 870 12ga with a short barrel. Then there are others for fun and backup.


----------



## S.WRIGHT (Mar 13, 2010)

Dpms LR 308, nightforce 3x15x50, 155grain berger. This enables me to cover anything from paper targets to predators of all sizes.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

25-06 InterArms Mark X,,,, Colt AR-15/A2 .223,,,, Mossgerg 935 or 535 #4Buckshot for Coyotes......Glenfield/Marlin 25 22LR, Mossberg 935 or 535 #2 or #4 shot for Fox, Bobcat, Raccoon . I really get great pattern from Mossberg 935 using factory Full choke and Winchester 3 1/2 in 12Ga #4 Buchshot...Good out to 60yds so far.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Custom Remington 700 chambered in .22 BR for light wind days, Custom Remington 700 chambered in 6MM BR for windier days, and Browning A-bolt shotgun with #1 Buck in close.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't care for the term "weapon" regarding varmint hunting or big game hunting. "Weapon" relates to when I was in the military, so I don't like it used regarding game hunting for food or sport. Sour tastes last long. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I seem to have STOPPED COLD this viable discussion heretofore started. I'M SORRY! I LOVE .223 Remington regarding Predator Hunting. To prove this, I offer one of my favorite varmint-loading: 1-in-12" twist, bolt-action rifle, at 3900+ fps replete with a 36 grain Barnes Varmint Grenade powered via 27.0 grains of Alliant RL-10x powder ignited by a CCI 450 primer. Powder grains are regulated via BURN-RATE of powder, so dumping in MORE powder merely causes afterfire! Afterfire burning creates additional muzzle flash, wasted powder, cushin' for the pushin', and nothing more! If one wants to blow up one's face, one MUST retrograde to a FASTER BURNING powder. NEVER DO THAT, is my recommendation. Not too fast nor not to slow, since light loads with slow-burn powder can cause detonation, which actually IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS in application. Cliffy


----------



## plasticdragon (May 15, 2010)

remington 770 .243 calber or remington 11-87 12 guage 3 inch chamber


----------



## Patrick (Jun 28, 2010)

Live/hunt in special reg area so 22mag rimfire for fox 50 flintlock for deer.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

since I started this I have also added a savage 111 in 300 win mag with a 4-12x40 redfeild scope and a savage Edge in 22-250 with a 3-9x40 bushnel dusk/dawn. Im loving both guns so far


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Poe, let me know what you think of that Redfield. I've had my eye on them since they were re-released a year ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be interested also poe, I had one years ago and it was very clear for the money.... at least for the three shots I took with it, then it came apart. I sent it back and never looked at them again. But now I hear Leupold owns them, and I have never had an issue with Leupold quality.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Savage 10 FP .223 in B&C DuraMaxx stock, Weaver GS 3.5-10x50 in Weaver rings + base.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I own and shoot several different rifles, shotguns and handguns but here are my favorite of each.

Rifle: H&R Ultra Varmint 204. I love this gun. It may be a single shot but I love to shoot targets with it just as much as a coyote.

Shotgun: Kahn O/U 12 ga. I have shot many ducks, geese, and to many clay birds to count I aquired it from Ebbs dad about 4 years ago.

Handgun: Dan Wesson 44 Magnum 6" full lug Barrel. I am hoping to bag a deer with it this year. I know that it turns Muskrats into vapor. Very well balanced and an amazing trigger.

I have a feeling that my AR that is currently under construction will soon become my favorite rifle but until then I will stick with my single shot.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot about you buying the Kahn from Dad, Jason. Has the break open action loosened up at all? It was pretty stiff if I remember right.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Ebbs, it has some. I spoke to a gunsmith and he said to just wetsand the touching surfaces just a touch. He said that just easing the machining marks in it slightly will make a world of difference. Actually the last issue I had with it is when I was goose hunting last year in some pretty cold weather. It wouldn't hit the primers hard enough to fire half of the shells. I tried shells from 3 different guys and they were all the same. I ended up breaking the whole thing down to parts, cleaning like crazy, and also doing a little clean up with some wetsand paper. works like a dream now. There were some edges that had burrs and rough spots on them that I think were holding things up. haven't had that issue again. I was pretty ticked when the only birds of the day came into our decoys and I heard CLICK CLICK, break it open reload, CLICK, BOOM. luckily the BOOM was spot on and dropped a nice fat bird in the water. That was the first year that I used my O/U for goose hunting since my bother broke my remington and was yet to have it repaired.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez what kind of brother would break a brothers Remington and not have it repaired for him.I also would have placed a curse on him so that all his hair would fall out and then I would have sent that brother a big fat bill for the repair job and probably lunch too. And then taken that money and bought myself a nice new gun. I was going to call him a dillweed but that title has been given out already. ( can you tell I'm LMAO ).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I can't help myself!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK I'm not sorry, not one little bit. I am however still giggling.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Dillweed just happens to be a great name to call people. It sounds so wrong but yet is actually not bad at all.

Anyways my brother is actually in the process of having it fixed for me now. I probably won't see it before goose/duck season but that is why I have more than one shotgun.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to reply about the redfield scope I can only get on the net on weekends still. I have been very happy with my redfield scope so far.This well be my first hunting season with it but I have shot a couple coyotes with it and a fair bit of plinking and its handling the 300 win mag recoil like a charm. I have had zero problems so far. If I do I well let you know


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

poe said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply about the redfield scope I can only get on the net on weekends still. I have been very happy with my redfield scope so far.This well be my first hunting season with it but I have shot a couple coyotes with it and a fair bit of plinking and its handling the 300 win mag recoil like a charm. I have had zero problems so far. If I do I well let you know


Thanks man! Really hoping for more good reports coming from your way.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

The most recently acquired is a remington 700 in 243 win.

Ive done a little hunting with my 1940 Mossin-Nagant.

And though its not mine I LOVE my cousins remington 700 milsurp 300 win mag. heavy barrel and overmold stock makes it a dream to shoot and not terribly more recoil than my 243 sporter.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

well I still love my redfield. Shot whitetail at 250 yards and it worked like s dream. Went from being outside in the snow to in the truck and back and forth and never had it fog up on me. Really have no complaints.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats good to hear poe, I figured Leupold would turn out a good product.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

well Im done deer hunting for this season I filled my doe tag today. The 300 win mag and the redfeild still working like a charm. Took two deer this year with two shots. Both the gun and the scope have worked perfect no complaints. Scope is holding zero really good no fog issues and I am also happy with the barnes TTSX bullets they performed perfectly on both of my deer. Buck was quartering towards bullet went in taking out the top of the heart and the lungs and the exited the ribs on the far side. The doe was quartering away at a run and was shot in the neck. She was dead befor she even hit the ground. The downside now is the poor 300 has to wait tell next season.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the report on the Redfield. I've already decided to make it the companion for my next rifle.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Cur Dog said:


> Savage Model 10 Predator in 22-250 with a eXplore optic 4X16X50 with Target Dot Reticle. The target dot is so small that it makes a coyote look like a German Shepard at 300 Yrds. I use Berger 62 gr. VLD HP.


How have these bullets been as far as fur friendly. I have used the 50gr berger varmint bullets in my 22-250 but I now have a savage model 10 pred .223 with 1in 9 twist and was thinking about trying the 60gr berger but wasnt sure If I would get exit wounds.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Replaced my worn out BLR 22-250 with a Tikka T3 lite SS/ Syn. also in 22-250 and tooped with Elite 3x9 Bushnell for coyotes . Tikke 300 win. mag. topped with Elite 7x21 mildot scope for big game and distance dogs.. Both guns in left hand . Hornady bullets .


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite hunting rifle is my Rem 700 SPS 22-250 w/Nikko Sterling 6x24 but it doesnt get to go on many hunts anymore since its so heavy. My go to rifle now is my Rem 660 in a .243 w/Redfield Revolution 4x12 to top it off. Still getting used to it but if my target is 200yds or less its DRT. Love the Redfield by the way. I got it for Christmas and it was a great deal @ $169......I will buy another for my Rem 700 30.06 as soon as my piggy bank fills up.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Have several varmint rifles & pistols in different calibers, but my "go to' is my Savage Predator Mod 10 in a .204 ....

I use big glass, not necessarily really expensive, just big objective lenses for low-light situations...Most of my scopes are 6-24X50mm..The Vortex Crossfire is preferred...I like to see whiskers & eyelashes on my quarry with that high magnification....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sometimes all you can see is the hair of the bear with too much power.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends on the quarry I am pursuing. Usually one of these will be up to the task at hand.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Come October and November this is the only weapon I carry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice weapons Hortontoter...and a couple of nice racks too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a few guns. Few is a relative word cause I kinda have a lot but only use a few......

I hunt deer with a Stevens 30-06 with a Bushnell something or other 3x-9x and a Remington 870 20ga. I shoot Remington corelock t 150gr. soft points in the 30-06 and Remington 2 3/4" copper solid in the 20ga.. I love bow hunting for deer so my bow is a Martin Altitude. Arrows are Easton (can't remember the numbers) with a 125gr 3 fixed blade broadhead.

I hunt yote/fox with a Howa .243 with a redfield 4x-12x and a 20ga Remington 870 with a super full turkey choke. Hornady superformance 80gr gmx for the .243 and Remington 3" 4 shot for the 20ga.

I hunt pretty much everything with that 20ga. I do not hunt these often but have and will again turkey, duck, goose, pheasant, grouse, quail, crow, rabbit, squirrel. My father gave the gun to me when I was 12 and will hunt with it till the day I die.


----------



## 28LX (Jun 25, 2012)

Remington 700 5R 223 and Ruger No 1 varmint 22-250.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Fox: Tikka M55 .222 with Bushnell Elite 5-15x40. Works well with V-Max 50 gr.

Big game: Husqvarna 1640, .30-06 with a Hogue stock. On top of that Leupold VX-R 3-9x50. Norma Oryx 180 gr. never let me down. This fall I will try Nosler Accubond on Moose.

I also shoot a semiauto 12 ga. and 22lr from time to time.

Sent from my Xperia Active.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Perry Stalker said:


> Fox: Tikka M55 .222 with Bushnell Elite 5-15x40. Works well with V-Max 50 gr.
> 
> Big game: Husqvarna 1640, .30-06 with a Hogue stock. On top of that Leupold VX-R 3-9x50. Norma Oryx 180 gr. never let me down. This fall I will try Nosler Accubond on Moose.
> 
> ...


 Never knew Husqvarna made rifles!! I went online snooping is yours similar to this? or an earlier model? This is a husky model in Smith and Wesson 30-06 springfield, I took the best picture that was posted elswhere and that showed the model and description.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Never knew Husqvarna made rifles!! I went online snooping is yours similar to this? or an earlier model? This is a husky model in Smith and Wesson 30-06 springfield, I took the best picture that was posted elswhere and that showed the model and description.


They did







, the 1640 model was manufactured from the early 50's until late 60's. Before that they made models like the 46, 460 and 640. M/38 was a military rifle produced in large quantities during WW II.
The Husqvarna 1640 is the Winchester model 70 of Sweden. Most hunters own one or have owned one, and it has a good reputation. It was my first rifle and I have never had a reason to replace it. The original stock was not very comfortable, with calibers like .30-06 it kicks quite heavily. I changed it for a Hogue stock and it is so much nicer to shoot.
The rifle on your picture looks like a 1640, I'm not sure about the stock though. The original stock looked different but I guess S&W put their own stock on it?
Here's the original swedish 1640:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

VTR-15 223 55 gr pills, Stevens 200 223 69 gr pills, DPMS Oracle 7.62X51 175 gr pills, Savage 22WMR for night time.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

93 FV pre accutrigger


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It makes no difference to me. Actually this one might have a rifle basics in it. I got it used and can't remember.

All my other savages have the accutrigger and I have no problem with them whatsoever. I have the springs cut on my 22 and Mach II to their lightest setting where the sear will reset and have no issues with bump fire.

Let's face it. The accutrigger is just a safety feature and similar to a 2 stage trigger that doesn't get in the way.

I don't really understand the thoughts of the people who dislike them.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

shot gun i have a 12 guage nef pardner pump and a remington 870 express mag in 20 guage


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Marlin 45/70 deer and black bear

Savage 223 coyotes

Savage wolf or deer


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

both shotguns above have been traded off and i now have a tristar diana super mag and a marlin 980s-cf
the marlin for small critters 
the shotgun firing 3-1/2 inch 00 buck for yotes and raccoons


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

Long range either my Savage 110 in 220 swift or the Winchester in 223 WSSM.Night hunting will be the Stag Model 3 223 and daughter will carry the 1100 with #4 buckshot.


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Long range either my Savage 110 in 220 swift
> 
> 
> > ....... I have a feeling that someone is going to be sending you a "friend" request!!LOL
> ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another new member, Silverfoxhunter has a custom 220Swift on order..... I've always wanted a 220Swift, I'd like it in a Ruger #1(just in case Santa is reading)


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

lol,ya i have seen his name ,hopefully we can share some info.Cant wait to meet him.I do have to say though,that my 223 WSSM is right there with my 220.Still finding that so called perfect load on it but its close.I think the 223 will be my yote gun just because it doesnt have a bull barrel like the swift does. Alot lighter to carry.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha Im sure even when you do find that perfect round the search will once again begin to find one just that little bit better haha.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha Im sure even when you do find that perfect round the search will once again begin to find one just that little bit better haha.

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow, more Swift shooters, I not so lonely anymore ....lol. we will have to compare a lot of notes. mine's a 30+ year old Ruger M77 and still drives tacks at 200 yds. I would not trade it for anything........


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

I have 9 guns at the moment, my favorite so far though is my trusty ol ruger .30-06 model 77 mark II with a hollowed out stalk. I've shot everything from Sitka black tailed deer with 160 gr to brown bear with 220 gr. Of the 17 big game animals I've harvested so far, 14 of them were with my .30-06. For the time being I'm using a .223 mini-14 ranch rifle for predator hunting till my custom .220 swift is finished (not till next June or so) ( I used a .243 for my first caribou, a 7mm for my first black bear and a .378 weatherby in Kodiak for my 2nd mnt. goat. Why such a large round? Because them kodiak brown bears get too big for me to carry around just my .30-06. I should mention that the brown bear I did shoot with my .30-06 was shot while I was actually hunting for glacier bear. Didn't see a glacier bear and the last day of the trip we came across the brown bear so that's what I ended up harvesting. Pretty bear but not real big. My grizzly I shot while I was caribou hunting with my .30-06 was as big and had a thicker prettier coat than my brown bear.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Remington 700 22-250 with a hogue sythetic stock topped with a Leupold VX-3 4x12

Remington 700 Sendero 25-06 topped with the same.

I dont shoot the yotes for the hides, I shoot em for the simple fact if anyones going to be eating the critters its gonna be ME!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

For varmints I have a Savage 22-250 topped with a leupold VX3 4.5 X14 X40 with the CDS turret shooting 60 gr Vmax. Deadly accurate rifle. For deer and such, either my Ruger .270 or the 308. Both topped with vortex 3 X 9 X 40 scopes. I am going to try my Henry Golden Boy in 30-30 this year for deer, had to have a lever gun ya know. No scope on the Henry, going to leave it open sights for the brush I hunt in.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My predator set-up is a Stag AR15 w/ ergo pistol grip, 10in Samson Evo rail, Magpul CTR stock, and Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40 BDC w/M-223 mount. I love it and will keep shooting it until it gets banned and requires that additional registration (S.374), then I will be needing a bolt-action 223 because the government aint getting any cooperation from me. My most used and favorite gun is my 12g Beretta 3901, which blows birds out of the sky and is by my side for predators. My PSE Bow Madness w/ Gold Tip arrows are as lethal as it gets for any pig or deer that crosses my path. A 243 is next on the list for me to buy before the year is up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Mine is my crossbow (strykezone 380)....why??....ooooh.... you know......crossbows are LIKE machine guns that shoots arrows!


yup they rapid fire like a zip gun lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

.22 magnum hence my handle.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Coyotes: Rem M7 .223 w/3-9x Leupold or Rem 700 Tac .223 HS Precision stock W/6-18x Leupold.

Fox: Browning T-Bolt .22 Mag W/2-7x Leupold Scope

Deer/Bear: Rem M7 .308 w/3-9x Leupold, Rem 870 Slug gun, Bighorn 57# Recurve

Small Game: Browning T-Bolt .22LR w/2-7x Leupold or above .22 Mag

Birds: Ithaca 37 Featherlight 12 Gauge Pump or Dad's 12 Gauge Browning Double

The rest of the stock is for target/carry and for the boy's future. I won't elaborate.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

My preferred rifle is an Ironworks Tactical (of course) custom 6.8 for deer, pig, and coyotes.








It's a 16" mid length gas system with 1:11.25 5R melon it's treated cmv barrel that's been hand fitted to a forged receiver that was trued. Ironworks 6.8 BCG with ARP superbolt, Gisselle SSA-E trigger, UBR buttstock, glass is trijicon 3-9x40 on a LaRue mount, suppressor is YHM 308 can. This rifle shoots just shy of 1/2 at 200 yards.

I added a small sling stud to the hand guard so I can mount a Harris bipod at will which is nice for any prone type stands.









This is a 200 yard target I was zeroing some 120SST Handloads with. The bottom left round is from a previous engagement before making scope corrections. It is not a flyer.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking rig you have there.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Remington 597 .22magnum

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

hassell said:


> Real nice looking rig you have there.


thank you.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## tnt1960 (Jun 6, 2011)

Savage Axis XP in .223 topped with a Bushnell 3-9X scope. I shoot Wolf 55 grain FMJ ammo out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------

